
Roasting Toaster Fridges - zdw
http://www.mondaynote.com/2016/02/08/roasting-toaster-fridges/
======
smcl
The title is a little confusing but it's clarified in an article linked in the
post. Apparently on the subject of MacBook/iPad lines converging Tim Cook said
"You can converge a toaster and a refrigerator, but you know those things are
not going to be probably be pleasing to the user"

~~~
csixty4
And lovingly mocked in a CAD drawing at Microsoft's Devices event last
October: [http://www.winbeta.org/news/microsoft-toaster-fridge-
makes-a...](http://www.winbeta.org/news/microsoft-toaster-fridge-makes-
appearance-october-6-hardware-event)

